# Bögen zeichnen, dringend hilfe gesucht



## pfcmarquez (6. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich versuche die ganze Zeit, Bögen zu zeichnen, wie hier auf meinem Flyer:

http://com-help.de/flyer.jpg

Ich möchte den weissen Hintergrund, für meine Seite benutzen mit den Bögen da drinn.
Da wo Willkommen bei com.help usw... steht, dieses weiße Feld (mainFrame) soll dann dieses Bild als HIntergrund bekommen. Ohne die Straße usw. Nur weiß, mit hellblauen Bögen. Ansonsten der selbe Text wie auf der Homepage.

Ich hoffe Ihr hab mich verstanden.

gruß


----------



## trixter78 (7. April 2007)

Hallo.

Versuchs mal so:
1. Zeichne mit dem Ellipse-Werkzeug einen Kreis.
2.Öffne den Ebenenstil
3.Unter Fülloptionen:standart -> Erweiterte Füllmethode die Deckkraft auf 0 setzen.
4.Unter Kontur die gewünschte Farbe und Dicke einstellen.
5.Neue Ebene erstellen (Umschlt + Strg + N) und diese mit der Kreisebene auf eine reduzieren.
6.Bearbeiten->Transformieren->Verzerren oder Perspektivisch Verzerren...musste halt rumprobieren, was am besten passt.

Gruß


----------



## pfcmarquez (7. April 2007)

Vielen Dank.

Werde es so versuchen, wenigstens hab ich so die richtige Richtung.

Der Rest und das Aussehen ergibt sich dann schon beim rumspielen 

Gruß


----------

